# need usb drivers for dell dimension 8250



## norcaln8iv (Jan 16, 2005)

i need the drivers to configure usb ports on my dell dimension 8250, cant find site for downloads, any suggestions


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.ap.dell.com/docs/systems/dim8250/advanced.htm


----------

